# trt dose change after blast



## Sledge (Feb 22, 2016)

Before I started trt, my testosterone levels were in the low 100s. Went on trt wich brought me up to around 1000. I just completed a blast, and I feel super bad. No strength, no libido, lethargy. Is it possible my standard trt dose is too low now? Has the blast killed whatever exogenous test I had left?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2016)

How long have u been off the blast? It'll take some time to get used to that trt dose again. With that said I don't think u should being feeling lethargic and having no energy. Maybe just weaker in the gym.


----------



## Sledge (Feb 22, 2016)

Been off the blast for about a month. Test prop and tren ace. I'm getting blood or tomorrow. Maybe it will be low, and my doc will increase dose. I haven't lost any muscle mass, but I hate the loss of libido. I'm taking letro, but I wondering if my prolactin is high.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2016)

How much letro? You could have crashed your e


----------



## Sledge (Feb 22, 2016)

.5 mg twice a week, but its research so who know what dose it really is. Thats a possibility I considered too. I'm actually thinking that might be what it is.


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 22, 2016)

Why are you taking Letro while on TRT?  That is going to crush your estrogen.

If your TRT dose worked before it will work now.  Are you running the exact same TRT protocol as you ran before your blast?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 22, 2016)

It's definitely your estrogen being crashed.


----------



## Sledge (Feb 22, 2016)

My doc does nothing to control my E, so I took it upon myself. I usually do fine at .5 per week, but I raised it during the blast. Gonna discontinue until I get my blood work back


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sledge said:


> My doc does nothing to control my E, so I took it upon myself. I usually do fine at .5 per week, but I raised it during the blast. Gonna discontinue until I get my blood work back



So what exactly is your TRT protocol and where does that normally put your TT and E2?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> How much letro? You could have crashed your e



^^This. Ditch that letro.


----------



## Sledge (Feb 23, 2016)

Compounded cream. Was at 75mg. Put me at just over 1000. Doc just lowered it to 50mg. I was happy at 1k. He doesn't test my E, but I was getting itchy nips.
Eta dose correction


----------



## Sledge (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm gonna get dialed in before I blast again. Or find a new doc


----------



## Megatron28 (Feb 23, 2016)

Sledge said:


> Compounded cream. Was at 75mg. Put me at just over 1000. Doc just lowered it to 50mg. I was happy at 1k. He doesn't test my E, but I was getting itchy nips.
> Eta dose correction



I would encourage you to stay away from Letro on this protocol.  If you need an AI (confirmed with high E2 labs) use Aromasin or Arimidex.

Get off the cream too.  Switch to injections.  Much better, cheaper and no risk of transfer to the loved ones in your life


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes, moving to injections is your primary objective right now.... managing estradiol on creams is a nightmare.

Once on injections, it's just a case of finding your AI sweet spot and you're g2g.

I agree, drop the letro immediately - all the symptoms of low e2 right there.


----------

